# ADA 120-P - "Jagged"



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Excited for the build. Sub'd


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> As for fish, I'm thinking a school of 100 or so Cards.


Man after mine own heart. :biggrin:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Wish you were closer, shrimps/cards trade! 

I would suggest less cards or a better schooling fish. I went with 100+ cards in a 90g and it got a little too cramped for decent schooling to happen. 

Rummies FTW!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> I would suggest less cards or a better schooling fish. I went with 100+ cards in a 90g and it got a little too cramped for decent schooling to happen.
> 
> Rummies FTW!


What's this heresy???!!! Cards FTW!!!





(Don't tell Xmas that I think he's right that a little smaller school of them would be better though... maybe around 50-60?)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL 

I've always wanted a nice school of cards though. Maybe 50 cards would be better for a tank this size lol. 

I really like rummies too but they just don't have the color contrast that I want out of this setup. Def love how well the school.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a school of about 25 cards and they don't school as well as other tetras, but their colors are really nice. Harlequins or rummies school a lot tighter.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

It's never I am just going to "keep it simple this time".


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

exv152 said:


> I have a school of about 25 cards and they don't school as well as other tetras, but their colors are really nice. Harlequins or rummies school a lot tighter.


Harlequins school real tight but love to jump out of an open top tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL keepin in REAL simple bro... trust me. I'll be getting my hands full with shrimp pretty soon here. I don't plan on doing much maintenance at all on this tank.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

60 Ember Tetra. Smaller so bioload won't be as bad and their bright orange color contrasts well with all of the green.

or

60 Green Neon Tetra. Great color to them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great suggestions guys. Keep em coming


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

a bunch of CPD's!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CPD's or Emerald Rasboras huh?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think both those are cool, as those were on my list for my 90g when I move.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

r45t4m4n said:


> Harlequins school real tight but love to jump out of an open top tank.



That makes sense why my 10 went to 9...! But I can't find it.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

64 Blue Axelrodi would look dope in there!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see you back at it. I had 80+ rummies in my 120p and about 50 jumped out in three months. Great schooling fish, but not for an open top IMO. Cards are great choice, but 100 might be too many. Once they fatten up at least. I have about 30 ember tetra's in mine right now and they are amazing. Great color and they contrasts well with the green plants. They school really well too. My favorite thing about them is how they stay in the middle section of the tank. Not on the bottom with the plecos and RCS and no where near the top which is why I think I haven't lost one yet to jumping. 

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretti!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're gonna break my heart and go with a diff fish, aren't you.


****sniff*****


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Green neons for the win! Check out my tank in my sig. Just got 40 of them from Msjinkzd and man are they beauties! They are like cardinals but mini sized. Much much better than blue neons for sure. They take after cardinals more in behavior just not as much red. They school really nice as well.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Can't wait for updated pics!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Embers may be a great choice too. Thanks Ant. 

Green Neons I've done before and they are very nice indeed, but I kinda like the green Rasboras a little more. Then again those guys don't school at all once they acclimate themselves to the tank. 

Lauralee lol. I still have cards up there so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

+3 for Ember Tetras as well. I have 11 of them along with 10 Blue Axelrodi in my 12g long and they all school together back and forth across the tank.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I've mixed 6 embers with 9 CPDs in my tank and the colour contrast is excellent for I give a thumbs up for both species.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Lemon tetras. One of the few tetras that actually school. Would be a nice complement to some cardinals in the right proportions.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update: planted some Belem HG a few weeks ago and they're finally showing signs of growth. The Downoi are doing wonderfully well and have already doubled in size, throwing babies left n right.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

CARDINALS. that's what im putting in my tank and that's what I vote here. but its your tank and your choice man!






(I'm also in for rummies mixed in there)


good luck!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> The plan is to keep it simple this time


Famous last words. :biggrin:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The planted USPS boxes look very healthy - a novel approach to a low maintenance tank. I should try them for my 12O-P.

I'm watching you man, I need more ideas to steal from you.


v3


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

I would have a chocolate gourami with some ember tetras.

good luck...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I can't wait till the hairgrass fills in so I can flood it and put fish in there. It's been a while since I had any fish to look at. 



OVT said:


> The planted USPS boxes look very healthy - a novel approach to a low maintenance tank. I should try them for my 12O-P.
> 
> I'm watching you man, I need more ideas to steal from you.
> 
> ...


LOL You like those boxes eh? Just don't put them in the tank.  I'll keep you guys posted on the progress .


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks great! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

40-50 cpds!!!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

It's looking great!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Things are progressing. Downoi has taken off and are getting very bushy. Need to start trimming.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Downoi looks really nice, I may have to try that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

now thats some nice and happy downoi


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any decisions on which "schooling" fish you are going with yet? I vote go with your initial gut decision and stick the with the cardinals. Partially for the selfish reason of seeing how it works out for you. Unless you have the size and numbers like Tom Barr's 180 it seems like they will just fatten up and not quite give the effect you are going for. I do hope I am wrong though, the largest school I ever had of them was 20.

Love your journals man and have been following since Variance (still your best tank IMO). There isnt a better journal on TPT for a beginner.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

vvDO said:


> Downoi looks really nice, I may have to try that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





lamiskool said:


> now thats some nice and happy downoi


Thanks fellas! 



Retrogamer82 said:


> Any decisions on which "schooling" fish you are going with yet? I vote go with your initial gut decision and stick the with the cardinals. Partially for the selfish reason of seeing how it works out for you. Unless you have the size and numbers like Tom Barr's 180 it seems like they will just fatten up and not quite give the effect you are going for. I do hope I am wrong though, the largest school I ever had of them was 20.
> 
> Love your journals man and have been following since Variance (still your best tank IMO). There isnt a better journal on TPT for a beginner.


LOL I stopped thinking about this tank for a while now... been way too busy doing other projects and taking care of the fam. It's been slowly filling in which is a good thing because I think once I flood this thing, it's going to take much more to maintain. I'm ready for it though so I'm not sweating . 

I kind of want the tight schooling Rummies now, but we'll see . Who knows!! haha

Thanks for being a loyal follower my friend. It's been a long road and I'm actually quite surprised that I'm still here doing aquariums after having 3 kids. It's in my blood! Variance was an awesome tank indeed! I miss it dearly.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

shouldnt be too hard to maintain, I find Belem HG one of the easiest carpet plant to maintain as you dont have to trim it as much.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lamiskool said:


> shouldnt be too hard to maintain, I find Belem HG one of the easiest carpet plant to maintain as you dont have to trim it as much.


Yeah it's pretty easy to maintain, until you need to yank it out because it's gotten so thick it starts to die. lol I use to just mow the tips and it'll grow back with the quickness.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> LOL I stopped thinking about this tank for a while now... been way too busy doing other projects and taking care of the fam. It's been slowly filling in which is a good thing because I think once I flood this thing, it's going to take much more to maintain. I'm ready for it though so I'm not sweating .
> 
> I kind of want the tight schooling Rummies now, but we'll see . Who knows!! haha
> 
> Thanks for being a loyal follower my friend. It's been a long road and I'm actually quite surprised that I'm still here doing aquariums after having 3 kids. It's in my blood! Variance was an awesome tank indeed! I miss it dearly.


I hear ya. My job has kept me away from home a lot so I am just now starting to make moves on a 40B I bought on a good deal at a LFS going out of business sale back when you were in the middle of Variance. Its been sitting empty along with ADA AS eheim and all since ha. Even now though, I just had my first kiddo, so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully the AS is still good :icon_ques

I have been leaning toward rummies or rasboras.. 

Look forward to Jagged.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank looks nice, man. Shhhh I'm not here.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Retrogamer82 said:


> I hear ya. My job has kept me away from home a lot so I am just now starting to make moves on a 40B I bought on a good deal at a LFS going out of business sale back when you were in the middle of Variance. Its been sitting empty along with ADA AS eheim and all since ha. Even now though, I just had my first kiddo, so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully the AS is still good :icon_ques
> 
> I have been leaning toward rummies or rasboras..
> 
> Look forward to Jagged.


You need to get on that saddle and ride that horse!! lol Get that tank going! roud: Kids do tend to change our perspectives sometimes so I won't blame you if you don't ever touch that tank haha. 



zachary908 said:


> Tank looks nice, man. Shhhh I'm not here.


Where the hell you been Zach? It's like seeing a ghost lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Where the hell you been Zach? It's like seeing a ghost lol.


I've been on a long hiatus is the hobby to be honest, I have absolutely no tanks going at the moment. Sold off almost everything save for a small cube tank and my co2 stuff. I'm working at Inland Aquatics again so I get to tinker around with everything there still.

Once I move again I might set up something, I'm not sure though. I miss it, but it's nice not having to take care of anything aside from what I do here at Inland.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I've been on a long hiatus is the hobby to be honest, I have absolutely no tanks going at the moment. Sold off almost everything save for a small cube tank and my co2 stuff. I'm working at Inland Aquatics again so I get to tinker around with everything there still.
> 
> Once I move again I might set up something, I'm not sure though. I miss it, but it's nice not having to take care of anything aside from what I do here at Inland.


Woah!! Zach isn't dead? No way.

But on a serious note... Nick. An update please?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any updates???


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Great looking tank!!!! That helferi really took off!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just trimmed all my Downoi. I'll snap a photo later tonight.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I just trimmed all my Downoi. I'll snap a photo later tonight.


Where is it! lol Dont forget!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Nick! Been too long bro! 

Tank looks good!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here it is guys.


----------



## Filet o Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Holy mama! :hihi:


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow... that's stunning.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Quite nice configuration and layout !
What's about the plant ? You let it growing without water ?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Nick! Been too long bro!
> 
> Tank looks good!



Been a minute for sure bro. I moved outta the Bay over a year ago now. I miss it but I'm happier where I'm at right now so it's all good. 

Thanks 



MPdesign said:


> Quite nice configuration and layout !
> What's about the plant ? You let it growing without water ?



Yes it's called growing emersed.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You call that a planted tank? Haven't logged on in like 4 years I was expecting something better from ya. :icon_twis:hihi::flick:

Tank looks great buddy, how have you been? I'm thinking about getting back into it but having a hard time deciding between fresh or salty.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish I had a larger tank like this one


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

No fish yet still Nick?!


----------

